# Source: Wolves to hire Laimbeer, Theus



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Bill Laimbeer is heading back to the NBA.
> 
> The former Detroit Pistons center, who coached the WNBA's Detroit Shock to three titles, will join Kurt Rambis' staff with the Minnesota Timberwolves, a league source confirmed to ESPN. Former Kings coach Reggie Theus also will join Rambis' staff.
> 
> ...


Couple good pickups by Rambis and the T'wolves.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The T'Wolves coaching staff could probably beat the team!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Good hire IMO.


----------

